

Show HN: We made a game this week-end! - bpierre

Hi Hacker News!<p>My friend and I [1] would like to share with you something we did this week-end.<p>We really like the idea of game jams like the Ludum Dare, and we’d like to participate, but it’s often complicated for us, as we are often limited by the rules inherent to this kind of competition: we have to be available at specific dates, and the rules doesn’t always work for us. For example: if you want to participate as a team in a Ludum Dare compo, you have 72h instead of 48h, and you are not required to publish your code.<p>We realized that what we really like is:<p>- To work together.<p>- The 48h stress (two days is perfect because it fits in a week-end).<p>- To work with a theme.<p>- To play with Open Source enthusiasts, so we can all learn from each other.<p>That’s why we decided to create a quick manifesto, the Selfish Game Challenge [2]. It’s just a really small set of rules that we will follow for our game sessions from now on. It’s really just for us, but we thought it would be nice to share it with people.<p>The game we made is called “REVERSIBLE” [3]. We rushed a bit to finish in time, and it needs a lot of polish, but it feels good to have something playable at the end. It’s about cells and evolution, and we quite like it!<p>It’s open source, so don’t hesitate to have a look at the repository too [4].<p>[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;lisezmoi.org&#x2F;<p>[2] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;lisezmoi.org&#x2F;selfishgame&#x2F;<p>[3] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;lisezmoi.org&#x2F;reversible&#x2F;<p>[4] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;lisezmoi&#x2F;reversible
======
listic
[R] and [P] leys are not working (Chrome, Linux). Is this supposed to be so?

Played for 228M years and still didn't get the rules :P

~~~
bpierre
Oops it’s fixed, thanks! And congrats!

------
joshdance
Very cool, had no idea how to play. A tutorial would be nice. Or is it meant
to be discoverable?

